# Phrag. Fritz Schomburg 'Rascal's Choice' Am/Aos



## e-spice (Mar 3, 2013)

Here's a pretty good Fritz Schomburg that I got awarded this weekend at the Smoky Mountain Orchid Society Show. It's one I got a few years ago from H. P. Norton at Orchidview.







e-spice


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 3, 2013)

That is a very nice flower. I have several, but yours is much better than any of mine. The plant looks good too. Congratulations on the award. Mike


----------



## jjkOC (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! Is it in S/H?


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow very nice. How big is the flower and the plant??? I have one that is about 12" leafspan, second growth seedling.


----------



## e-spice (Mar 3, 2013)

jjkOC said:


> Wow! Is it in S/H?



Hi - yes it's grown S/H, like all my phrags are.


----------



## e-spice (Mar 3, 2013)

wonderlen3000 said:


> Wow very nice. How big is the flower and the plant??? I have one that is about 12" leafspan, second growth seedling.



Thanks! The spike is 18-inches tall, the NS of the flower is 12-cm.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, that is a nifty bloom! Congratulations on the award!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## cattmad (Mar 4, 2013)

she's a beauty


----------



## Cheyenne (Mar 4, 2013)

Definitely one of the best ones I have seen. Awesome phrag.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 4, 2013)

Great!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice! Excellent shape.


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 4, 2013)

An absolute beauty!


----------



## raymond (Mar 4, 2013)

wow very nice flower Congratulations


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 4, 2013)

Very very nice!!! The color is awesome.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 4, 2013)

What a knockout!


----------



## Hera (Mar 4, 2013)

Beautiful photograph! Thanks for posting.


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 4, 2013)

Congratulations,that is a great one


----------



## newbud (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah I saw this get the award as I was clerking the show. Sorry I didn't get to meet you.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 4, 2013)

One of the best I've seen. Congrats on the award!


----------



## couscous74 (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice flower, beautiful photo.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 4, 2013)

so cute!


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 4, 2013)

Very Nice!! And congrats on the award!

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice, congrats on the award. Yay besseae hybrids! Is the _"Rascal"_ in this case our favorite curmudgeon from Monck's Corner?


----------



## eaborne (Mar 4, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Justin (Mar 4, 2013)

pretty good is a huge understatement.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 5, 2013)

Lovely, bloom and pic !!!! Congratulations !!!! Jean


----------



## AquaGem (Mar 5, 2013)

Speechless.....


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 5, 2013)

oh, so nice!!!!


----------



## Trimorph (Mar 5, 2013)

Very nice,
I like the red coloration!
Never the less the shape is great too.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 5, 2013)

Congratulations. It looks like a wonderful flower.

Chuck


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 5, 2013)

award well deserved on that one! NICE


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats on the award -- certainly one of the best kovachii hybrid yet. Your photo is beautiful, and very symbolic, I think -- it is in a shrine.:clap:


----------



## e-spice (Mar 5, 2013)

Well I certainly do appreciate everyone's nice comment! You're too kind!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2013)

You didn't answer my inquiry.


----------



## e-spice (Mar 7, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Very nice, congrats on the award. Yay besseae hybrids! Is the _"Rascal"_ in this case our favorite curmudgeon from Monck's Corner?



Hi Eric - I didn't know someone at Orchidview went by the nickname "rascal". In this case I'm referring to someone else.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2013)

More a descrioption than an nickname! :evil: OK, thanks anyway..


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 10, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2013)

BTW, is this made with besseae flavum?


----------



## Brabantia (Mar 12, 2013)

Its is very difficult to not attribute an award at a such nice flower! Congratulation for your award.


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 13, 2013)

NYEric said:


> BTW, is this made with besseae flavum?



We had ones that came from H.P. Norton as well that looked like this plant, and they were made with a regular besseae. There were rumors (and I don't know if it is true), that he used a 4N red besseae to make these Phrag. Fritz Schomburg's. The plants out of this cross were all more "Peach" colored and had great shape (They basically looked like a giant besseae). We have some other Phrag. Fritz Schomburg's made with a red bessseae, and they tended to have darker colors, that were more dark pink to magenta in color, but that did not have as good as a shape as this one. The ones made with besseae flavum were lighter pink in color.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2013)

I have the flavum form from Orchidview and it is indeed lighter/softer. As you mentioned, this one is peachier than most other Fritz Schomburgs.


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 16, 2013)

e-spice said:


> Here's a pretty good Fritz Schomburg that I got awarded this weekend at the Smoky Mountain Orchid Society Show. It's one I got a few years ago from H. P. Norton at Orchidview.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fabulous! Would love to see it with multiple flowers!


----------

